# Major bug - cannot post via iPad.



## Debian (10 Jul 2010)

!Just logged into the new forum using my iPad and tried to reply to a thread.

The forum will not allow my iPad to type anything into the reply box. Every other site is OK with it, as was the old software.

I've had to dust off the laptop just to post on here!!! ! 

[EDIT] I inserted "angry" emoticons but when posted "frowny" ones appeared instead.


----------



## spen666 (10 Jul 2010)

Debian said:


> Just logged into the new forum using my iPad and tried to reply to a thread.
> 
> The forum will not allow my iPad to type anything into the reply box. Every other site is OK with it, as was the old software.
> 
> ...



Good -a website that stope pretentious people posting


----------



## Debian (10 Jul 2010)

spen666 said:


> Good -a website that stope pretentious people posting




I may be mistaken here but I thought that this section was for reporting bugs in the new software in order to assist the admins - not for stupid people to post idiotic comments!


----------



## adds21 (10 Jul 2010)

Debian said:


> !Just logged into the new forum using my iPad and tried to reply to a thread.
> 
> The forum will not allow my iPad to type anything into the reply box. Every other site is OK with it, as was the old software.
> 
> ...



Already reported: http://www.cyclechat...-posts-on-ipad/


----------



## Debian (10 Jul 2010)

adds21 said:


> Already reported: http://www.cyclechat...-posts-on-ipad/




Thank you - I missed that one :-)


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

Debian,

Is it possible you are not logged-in on your iPad?

I had a problem with my mobile this afternoon. The forums auto-detected my mobile and displayed the mobile skin. Unfortunately I wasn't logged in so couldn't reply; and because of the silly browser on my mobile, I couldn't click the menu pop-out (_top-right, blue square with double arrows >> _).

Once I'd loaded it with the normal skin and logged in, the mobile skin allowed me to post replies.

The above is all irrelivent of course if you're already logged in ...

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## adds21 (10 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Is it possible you are not logged-in on your iPad?



I've just double checked this, and I'm certainly logged in on the iPad, but cannot post.


----------



## Danny (10 Jul 2010)

spen666 said:


> Debian said:
> 
> 
> > Just logged into the new forum using my iPad and tried to reply to a thread.
> ...


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Okay, iPad support is not currently built-in.

However, there is an iPhone / iPad app you can download to your device which helps to integrate it with IPB based forum sites.

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ip-board-communities/id372597645?mt=8

If someone is willing, please download and try this and see if it enabled iPad posting on CC?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Debian (12 Jul 2010)

Ah, just saw this.

No, I haven't downloaded the app and I don't really want to to be honest.

The iPad worked absolutely fine on the old software and it currently works on every other forum I've used just via a browser. I don't want to have to install anything special (and in the process give my details to yet another unnecessary organization) just in order to post on a forum!!

There's a lot of iPads out there and numbers are increasing all the time; it's a pretty poor show if a forum can't support iOS.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2010)

Debian said:


> There's a lot of iPads out there and numbers are increasing all the time; it's a pretty poor show if a forum can't support iOS.



Er, you may not have noticed but Shaun is _rather busy_ at the moment so it might take a few days to sort out - join the queue!


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

Have you tried changing the skin to one of the standard browser skins?


----------



## Debian (12 Jul 2010)

@ColinJ - yes, I do realise, but with respect a problem that stops someone using the forum completely is a little more pressing than not liking the colour scheme, etc!@Shaun - yes, tried all the skins, no joy.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

Can you use Safari on the iPad?

Does it work okay in Safari?


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Jul 2010)

Debian said:


> @ColinJ - yes, I do realise, but with respect a problem that stops someone using the forum completely is a little more pressing than not liking the colour scheme,



Lets just be patient .. (and thankful that it has'nt affected anyone important)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2010)

Debian said:


> @ColinJ - yes, I do realise, but with respect a problem that stops someone using the forum completely is a little more pressing than not liking the colour scheme, etc!@Shaun - yes, tried all the skins, no joy.


Well, you managed to make these posts okay!   

(Actually, I can see that this bug must be irritating and I quite fancy an iPad or some other manufacturer's equivalent myself!)


----------



## Debian (13 Jul 2010)

@admin. I am using Safari on the iPad, I've also tried Atomic - same problem.

@muddyfox - I'm so glad you think making nasty comments on a feedback thread is helpful. Why don't you carry on playing in your sandbox?


----------



## Debian (13 Jul 2010)

@ColinJ - yes, I made the posts using the mobile skin as an emergency measure. But it doesn't let you quote posts, add smileys, multi quote, etc, etc.


----------



## automatic_jon (13 Jul 2010)

It works in Android.
Perhaps Steve Jobs hasn't approved the new layout yet.


----------



## MacB (13 Jul 2010)

automatic_jon said:


> It works in Android.
> Perhaps Steve Jobs hasn't approved the new layout yet.




 strange that the thread is titled 'major bug', it's a kind of non-existent problem for the majority. However we now have evidence that at least one iPad buyer can't take a bit of mockery of his new toy. Maybe Apple need to get working on that sense of humour app.


----------



## Shaun (13 Jul 2010)

Debian, are you saying it won't work in Safari on any of the browser-specific skins?


----------



## Theseus (13 Jul 2010)

Debian said:


> @ColinJ - yes, I made the posts using the mobile skin as an emergency measure. But it doesn't let you quote posts, add smileys, multi quote, etc, etc.



Oh yes it does, I am using the mobile skin now. You can quote posts. Select the post you want to quote and a button appears that lets you reply to it. If you know the code you can add a smiley by hand like this ...  Agreed that you can't multiquote, but I couldn't get that to work on the CC skin either. My biggest problem with the mobile skin is that you can only mark the entire board as read, you can't just mark individual forums or threads.


----------



## Debian (13 Jul 2010)

@admin - not on the iPad except using the mobile skin.@touché - are you using an iPad? Because I can't even select a post, how do you do that? And adding ASCII text for a smiley is ok but it's not the same as simply selecting the correct image. Multiple quoting and all other normal usage worked perfectly on my iPad beforevthe upgrade, using all the normal skins.


----------



## Shaun (13 Jul 2010)

Debian, can you please visit this site and tell me if you can access it okay?

http://community.invisionpower.com/

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Theseus (13 Jul 2010)

@Debian - Not on an iPad, I managed quite well last night on an iTouch. Touch the post you want to respond to within Safari and the button should appear. Using the mobile skin on a PC with IE6 you point and click at the post you want to respond to.


----------



## adds21 (13 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> @Debian - Not on an iPad, I managed quite well last night on an iTouch. Touch the post you want to respond to within Safari and the button should appear. Using the mobile skin on a PC with IE6 you point and click at the post you want to respond to.



I don't want to sound like an Apple fan boy, but:

iPhone 4: everything works fine in both "mobile" and "full" versions
iPod Touch: everything works fine in both "mobile" and "full" versions
iPad: everything works fine in "mobile" version, but cannot post in "full" version.

Personally, I don't like using the mobile versions on any of the "i" things, because Safari makes such a good job of displaying full HTML. This is especially true on the iPad because of the screen size.


----------



## Debian (13 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Debian, can you please visit this site and tell me if you can access it okay?
> 
> http://community.invisionpower.com/
> 
> ...




Well I can access it but can't check if I can post or not as I don't have an account.

I can access CC via the iPad, that's to say I can read everything but I can't post unless I'm in the mobile skin.


----------



## Debian (13 Jul 2010)

adds21 said:


> I don't want to sound like an Apple fan boy, but:
> 
> iPhone 4: everything works fine in both "mobile" and "full" versions
> iPod Touch: everything works fine in both "mobile" and "full" versions
> ...



OK, I haven't tried it on an iPod and I don't have an iPhone.

But on the iPad I can only post in "mobile" and even then I can't quote posts or select smileys.

PS, this and previous post were made via a PC


----------



## BentMikey (13 Aug 2010)

Not working here on my new iPad either, at least on the normal skin. Mobile version seems to allow posting.


----------

